# Late post- Memorial Day Tournament aboard Miss Mickey



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

THere is nothing like getting the group together for the first trip of the season! On board we had: Captain Eddie, Miss Mickey, Billie, Cliff, Toby, Jack, and me. Left the captain's meeting and headed for our spot. Ran into some fuel issues and had to head back in for some repairs. Thanks to Pensacola Rubber and Gasket emergency crew, we were back underway within a few hours. Amazing what Robert did for us in a short amount of time. Back out of the pass between 8 and 9. Cruised all night and put lines in at first sun. Beautiful weather. Eddie had us in blue water. Several bowls of cheese grits and plates of nachos later we ran across some grass with fish jumping all over the place. We though we would fill some of the fish boxes easily but only pulled a 30 lb hooter out of them. Onward. Later that day short flat blows up and it is a blue! An International 130 put her boat side in 17 minutes. Nice job on the rod, Cliff and awesome boat handling, Eddie! THe sun went down and the grill came out. Steaks, beer, and transom lights to provide a show in the water. What a way to spend the night. Dropped swordie baits but no takers. SUn came up, lines went out, no more hits and we headed for the hill. GREAT time. Video combing shortly. Hopefully I can load a few pics this time.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah.. fishing in Australia I see!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Better pics:


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great clip. .
Whyme


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Outstanding! We were in the same area the week prior and come up snake eyes


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

